# Win7 Programm Ordner &amp; Eigene Dateien Verschieben?



## DoctorCox (24. April 2012)

Hey,

ne kurze Frage hätte ich mal ;D

Und zwar hab ich ne 60GB SSD (ist mir eigentlich jetzt schon zu klein!  ) und heute steht neu aufsetzen vom Rechner an, weil sich eben wieder viel Müll angesammelt hat und ich en paar Neuerungen vornehme... Da wollt ich an dieser Stelle mal Fragen, wie man folgendes machen kann:

- Eigene Dateien auf bspw. Festplatte D:\ zu legen anstatt auf die SSD (C:\)
- Außerdem würde ich gerne bis auf die wichtigsten Programme (Firefox, Word, etc. ) alles auf D:\ installieren
  Deshalb die Frage, ob ich irgendwie den "Programme-Pfad" auch nach D:\ legen kann ? Oder aber zumindest
  ne Einstellung vornehmen kann, dass bei der Installation nicht automatisch auf C:\ Programme, sondern zum
  Beispiel auf D:\Programme instlliert wird (Denn wer kennt's nicht, in Eile einfach immer nur auf "weiter" am hämmern ;D )

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und schon mal Danke!
Gruß Cox


----------



## Mothman (24. April 2012)

Scheint man nicht um Registry-Einträge rumzukommen:
Tipparchiv - Standardinstallationspfad für Programme ändern - WinTotal.de

Da steht wie es gehen soll, habe es aber selbst nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## DoctorCox (24. April 2012)

Jo, sorry da hab' ich wohl etwas vorschnell gepostet...  hab' schon gefunden, wie's gehen soll! 

Ich gelobe Besserung beim nächstens mal! & trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Mothman (24. April 2012)

DoctorCox schrieb:


> Jo, sorry da hab' ich wohl etwas vorschnell gepostet...  hab' schon gefunden, wie's gehen soll!
> 
> Ich gelobe Besserung beim nächstens mal! & trotzdem vielen Dank!


Ist ja kein Problem. Hätte dir auch gerne selbst geschrieben, wie es geht. Aber besser als da hätte ich es nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Die "wichtigsten Programme" solltest Du auf der SSD lassen, denn sonst verschenkst Du ja den Hauptvorteil der SSD... der Vorteil ist ja grad, das kleinere Anwendungen innerhalb von 1-2 Sekunden nutzbar sind. Zudem sind diese Programme nie so riesig groß, als dass du damit wirklich lohnenswert viel Platz sparen könntest. Ich hab ALLE Programme wie Office, Word, Browser, Systemtools, Virenscanner, Musiktools usw. auf C. , nur Spiele nicht, und die Programme sind zusammengenommen grad mal 3GB groß. 

Da würd ich also dann lieber, wenn es mit dem Platz eng wird, bei den "eigenen Dokumenten" mal aufräumen - ich speichere zwar viel in den "eigenen Dokumenten", aber ab und an mal verschiebe ich dann halt zB Bilder auf eine meiner Festplatten rüber, und zB MP3 oder Videos hab ich sowieso auf einer Festplatte und nicht auf der SSD - falls Du wiederum zB die MP3 doch unbedingt über den Windowsmenüounkt "Bibliotheken" aufrufen können willst, könntest Du auch einfach eine Verknüpfung zu dem Ordner mit den MP3 dort erstellen. Dann hast Du bei "Bibliothekn, Musik" halt ein Symbol, das auf Doppelklick den Ordner auf der Festplatte öffnet. 

Word- und Exceldokumente, oder auch runtergeladene pdfs oder so was sind wiederum so klein, dass du die bedenkenlos auf der SSD lassen kannst - da müsstest Du schon hunderte Officedateien haben, bis es mal ansatzweise an 1GB rankommt  es macht daher wenig Sinn, die Bibliotheken oder "eigene Dokmente" zu verschieben, selbst wenn da ab und an auch Spielstandordner dabei sind, die recht groß sind.

Was Du aber alle paar Wochen mal machen kannst/solltest: Rechtsklick auf C: , Eigenschaften, Bereinigen - da kannst Du unnötige Dateien löschen lassen, zB temporäre Dateien usw. , und über den Punkt "Systemdateien bereinigen" kannst Du auch Wiederherstellungspunkte usw. löschen, die oft dann doch sehr viel Platz wegnehmen.


----------

